# Prolonged use of Meltatonin 3mg



## michael74737 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been taking this for a little more than a week now and it has helped alot withing getting sleep.

I have a questions. Wil prolonged use of this stuff (3mg a day,6 days a week,year round) have negative effect on my endocrine system? How about a 6mg dosage?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 23, 2006)

michael74737 said:


> I have been taking this for a little more than a week now and it has helped alot withing getting sleep.
> 
> I have a questions. Wil prolonged use of this stuff (3mg a day,6 days a week,year round) have negative effect on my endocrine system? How about a 6mg dosage?



Here is some information re: melatonin...

From Mayo Clinic:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/melatonin/NS_patient-melatonin

From webmd.com:
http://www.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/aa42166.asp

From National Sleep Foundation (not sure if this is a consumer group or a group with vested interests)
http://www.sleepfoundation.org/sleeplibrary/index.php?secid=&id=60

From Reader's Digest:
http://www.rd.com/content/openContent.do?contentId=1545

From Yahoo Health:
http://health.yahoo.com/drug/d04058a1


----------



## drew_c (Aug 23, 2006)

michael74737 said:


> I have been taking this for a little more than a week now and it has helped alot withing getting sleep...



I have two quick questions for you. How do you feel in the morning now as compared to when you weren't taking melatonin? Do you work out early in the morning?

I've been curious about melatonin for awhile but have no experience with it

Great links GoalGetter, thanks


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 23, 2006)

drew_c said:


> I have two quick questions for you. How do you feel in the morning now as compared to when you weren't taking melatonin? Do you work out early in the morning?
> 
> I've been curious about melatonin for awhile but have no experience with it
> 
> Great links GoalGetter, thanks



Hey you're welcome...

i don't know about michael but when i take melatonin, if I don't get my full 8 hours or so of sleep i wake up STONED in the morning.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Hey you're welcome...
> 
> i don't know about michael but when i take melatonin, if I don't get my full 8 hours or so of sleep i wake up STONED in the morning.


 
Ditto. I wake at 6:30Am everyday, and if I take my melatonin after 10PM, I'm wasted when I wake up.


----------



## michael74737 (Aug 23, 2006)

drew_c said:


> I have two quick questions for you. How do you feel in the morning now as compared to when you weren't taking melatonin? Do you work out early in the morning?
> 
> I've been curious about melatonin for awhile but have no experience with it
> 
> Great links GoalGetter, thanks




I work out around 5pm. I feel just fine but sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night. Ever since i started taking melatonin i have been waking up earlier, around 7am.


----------

